# Percy Sledge



## ColColt (Apr 3, 2015)

This saddens me greatly. I remember seeing him for the first time back in late 1968 and got his autograph. We go back a long way. His soulful voice will forever be missed.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/14/entertainment/percy-sledge-dies-feat/


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow. I only know him for When a Man Loves a Woman. And what makes it so effective is the out-of-tune horns. It sounds like everybody's at the ends of their ropes. It's criminal that he didn't get any songwriting royalties for it.


----------

